# Transfer of contacts



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Trying to transfer my contacts from my Nokia Lumia 610 to my new Sony Xperia M2...It's a very tough job... Will greatly appreciate your help. I tried to export from windows live but the file is a CSV file and Android won't take it! There are no contacts on the SIM card.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can you use an outlook.com or hotmail.com and sync the contacts to the email server and then reconnect with the new phone and re-sync ?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

I have no idea what you mean??

I have a windows live.com email


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I have a windows live.com email


 and are the contacts all synced to that live.com account ?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

I see my contact when I go to "People"


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if your nokia is sync with the windows live account, when you sync your windows live account on your new phone, you should get all your contacts with it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See the info in the links here.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...your+nokia+lumia+610+phone++with+hotmail+live


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

and then when you setup your new phone for that email - does it sync the contacts ?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, I can send and receive emails but I don't see any address book...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

have you set the contacts to sync on the phone settings ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Acer. If you're not comfortable with doing what's suggested (you should try), take both phones to your Service Providers store. Since it's a new unit, they'll do it for you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There should be something here for you to use Nokia Lumia 610 - Search result


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't see it, but I have set up everything to sync


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

@ Corday, that's exactly what I'll do. Thanks for all your help. Appreciate it very much. :smile:


----------

